# Link aggregation slow boot process



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 14, 2012)

I usually don't shutdown computer so this is not a huge problem but if I could solve it, I would.
My Link Aggregation works fine. But on boot process take too long to bring up interfaces (~15 seconds). Is the only thing that make my computer boot slow.
Any idea waht can cause that?
My rc.conf file

```
hostname="Unix"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
ifconfig_re0="up"
ifconfig_msk0="up"
cloned_interfaces="lagg0"
ifconfig_lagg0="laggproto lacp laggport re0 laggport msk0 192.168.1.6 netmask 255.255.255.0"
```


----------

